# WTB Pinarello Prince of Spain Frameset



## Stevos (Jul 29, 2009)

Looking to buy a Prince of Spain Frameset in the yellow if possible if anyone has one they would like to part with in order to upgrade etc please let me know.

The frame would need to be posted to Australia but im happy to pay for postage etc.

Regards

Steve


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

What size are you looking for. My LBS owner has one that he will sell, I think that it is a 53. I can double check for you today.


----------



## richieleo (Jul 6, 2009)

Stevos said:


> Looking to buy a Prince of Spain Frameset in the yellow if possible if anyone has one they would like to part with in order to upgrade etc please let me know.
> 
> The frame would need to be posted to Australia but im happy to pay for postage etc.
> 
> ...


Have you tried competitive cyclist (http://www.competitivecyclist.com)?


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

I was incorrect, the size is 51.5 and he is willing to sell.

I have ridden that bike.......yummy.


----------



## Stevos (Jul 29, 2009)

Looking for a 54 - 55cm? I ride a specialised 54 cm but was told i could ride a 54 or 56 when measured for a specialized so im assuming it would be fairly similar?

After any prince framesets not just the prince of spain but would love the spain one.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

I just ordered one from Spoke in St Kilda Melbourne and its coming in 2 weeks. Have you considered ordereing one new? Spoke have been fantastic.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

T - be sure to post some pic's - whats the build going to be?


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Its got Super Record with Charisma's and then I've got Bora's for racing. I only got it Friday, its simply awesome. I love it. I got the Yellow one piece bars as well.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Sounds nice - SR, Bora's here as well - probably very similar looking bikes - Mine is MINUS the signature though...


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

terrain said:


> Sounds nice - SR, Bora's here as well - probably very similar looking bikes - Mine is MINUS the signature though...


Actually I would have rather got it without the signature as well.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

As you already know its either Love or Hate with the Prince of Spain color's - I recently got a set of Hyperon Ultra's and truth be told I have not ridden my Bora 2's since. Love the low profile clinchers!! and ZERO wind drag - was getting a bit tired of the late afternoon gusts and the Bora's + carrying extra tubular, Vittoria's etc....


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

terrain said:


> As you already know its either Love or Hate with the Prince of Spain color's - I recently got a set of Hyperon Ultra's and truth be told I have not ridden my Bora 2's since. Love the low profile clinchers!! and ZERO wind drag - was getting a bit tired of the late afternoon gusts and the Bora's + carrying extra tubular, Vittoria's etc....


I use the Charismas for everyday riding and they are really nice. You cant beat Hyperons though but at 92KG I think they may break!!


----------

